# Maximum Pump Reviews



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2005)

*Maximum Pump???* 


*Customer Testimonials:*


_I am a non-responder to creatine products. While this stuff hasn't mad me a monster, I have noticed a slight increase in strength and a huge increase in vascularity. 
This is pretty impressive for a traditional "non-responder". I like the stuff and I think that if you respond at all to supplements, you will too._
*- Michael Van Kirk, AZ * 


_As a skeptic, I didnt really figure anything would happen on a two day sample of this stuff. But, quite the contrary. I was very impressed with my workouts, both days that I supplemented with this product. I noticed a VERY drastic pump, after a short amount of time, given the circumstances, I did not have a measuring tape, and could not take measurements, though my forearms were visually much larger, and I had increased vascularity for a day after. As a product containing TriCreatine Malate, which requires no dextrose, this would be an excellent product, either cutting or bulking, and I am going to be purchasing several bottles, when I go on a cut, coming soon, you'll be able to keep track of my progress on ironmagazineforums.com. In any case, I highly recommend this product, if only for the benefits provided by the creatine._ 
*- FishOrCutBait, CA * 


_I have been using Maximum Pump for about a month now. I have had longer and more intense workouts with more strength and energy. I also noticed an increase in the pump that I get from training._
*- Greg Schaller, CO * 


_I definitely liked this product and will buy it again. The pump was very noticeable and almost immediate. I am in calorie deficit, so this product's impact on my strength is hard to really quantify but I do believe it helped make my workouts more intense. I love the pump!_
*- Francis Horton, SC * 



_*Full Product Review at FreedomFly.net*_ 
*- Marc David, CA *



click here for more info on Maximum Pump


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2005)

_I've been through 2 bottles of this and have another 6 bottles on the way, that's how much I like it. I don't get intense pumps like some say, but then I've never experienced that. I feel extremely tight during my workout and more concious of the muscle group I'm working.

Also my strength and endurance is at an all time high while taking Maximum Pump. I've been in a rut for a few months and changing my routine and all didn't help much. After about a week of Maximum Pump my focus and intensity came back and I've climbed outta my rut. This is now a must have in my supplement budget._
*- David Hawkins, VA*


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2006)

Bodybuilding.com




BulkNutrition.com


----------

